# Zugriff auf Remote MySQL-DB mit JAR-File



## Andreas1989 (13. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade am üben mit Java und MySQL. Ich habe ein kleines Java Programm geschrieben, dass eine Verbindung mit einer MySQL Datenbank herstellt um Datensätze abzurufen. Das funktioniert auch Problemlos.
Zu meinem Problem:
Nach dem ich eine JAR-Datei aus dem Code erzeugt habe und auf dem gleichen PC ausgeführt habe bekomme ich beim Verbindungsverusch folgende Fehlermeldung:





> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver


Kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt, oder was ich tun muss dass es funktioniert.
Brauche ich den jdbc connector eigendlich nur auf dem PC wo die Datenbank läuft, oder auf jedem PC wo ich dass java Programm starte. Mein Ziel ist es ein PC mit eine MySQL DB zu haben und verschiedene andere PCs die auf die DB zugreifen.

Gruß 
 Andreas


----------



## MiDniGG (13. Mrz 2009)

Das MySQL-Package ist nicht in der Standard LIB integriert so wie ich das seh. Du musst also die MySQL-Lib noch ins JAR miteinbinden.


----------



## Andreas1989 (13. Mrz 2009)

Hallo MiDniGG,
danke für deine Antwort.
Gibt es irgendwo eine FAQ oder Anleitung wie ich das MySQL-Lib mit in die JAR Datei einbinde?

Danke.
Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## mvitz (13. Mrz 2009)

Dafür gibt es Möglichkeiten.

z.B. für Eclipse: FatJar

Aber man kann auch einfach sowohl deine als auch den MySQL Connector jar ausliefern. Also 2 Jar Files.


----------



## MiDniGG (13. Mrz 2009)

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen. Aba ich hab da mal en Programm geschrieben das das macht ^^
Zu finden auf meiner Seite ;-)
Aber eigentlich musst Du nur den Pfad zur LIB in den Classpath in der Manifest-Datei eintragen.


----------



## shooby (14. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

ich sitze gerade an genau dem gleichen Problem und hoffe, dass ihr mir noch helfen könnt.

Es haben mehrere Leute an diesem Java-Projekt gearbeitet und ich befürchte, dass noch irgendwo der falsche Path für die MySQL-Lib versteckt ist. Ich benutze Netbeans und habe in den Projekteigenschaften die Lib korrekt hinterlegt. Aus Netbeans direkt funktioniert auch alles super. Nur wenn ich die JAR-Datei generiere, funktioniert das mit dem Connector nicht.

Ich habe in der Manifest auch folgendes eingetragen:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: SingleBoerse.Login
Class-Path: mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar
Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.7.1
Created-By: 14.2-b01 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
```

Die Connector-Lib liegt genau im Root der Jar-Datei.

Irgendwelche Ideen, woran das noch liegen könnte?

Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mrz 2010)

Auch mal

```
Class-Path: ./mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar
```
probiert?


----------



## shooby (15. Mrz 2010)

hab den class-path jetzt komplett raus gelassen und den inhalt der connector jar außer der manifest in meine jar eingefügt und so gings dann irgendwie ???:L

trotzdem irgendwie alles bisle suspekt. egal, es läuft


----------

